# How many visitors to TUG BBS each month?



## dappledwilly (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone keep any kind of statistics on how many non-member visitors we have to the TUG BBS each month or year?

Is it even posssibel to collect this information?

I am curious what the ratio of non-member to member hits the BBS receives.

Anyone have anything like that?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 30, 2007)

About 15% of the registered BBS users are currently recognized as TUG members on the BBS. Another 20% or so have an older TUG membership password in their profile and might or might not still be TUG members. 

More than half of the registered BBS users have never posted a message on the BBS.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2007)

the BBS gets roughly 5000 unique visitors each day.  however there is little to differentiate between members and non members...especially if they never log in.


----------



## dappledwilly (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. folks!

I was always curious.

Dappledwilly


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

the more impressive figure is the number of daily posts


----------

